

Amend the Constitution to Declare Corporations Are Not People - orky56
http://www.usnews.com/opinion/articles/2014/09/22/amend-the-constitution-to-declare-corporations-are-not-people?int=a41f09

======
walterbell
Ben Cohen of Ben & Jerry's, about
[http://www.stampstampede.org/](http://www.stampstampede.org/)

> _" We’re stamping messages such as “Corporations Are Not People — Amend the
> Constitution” on dollar bills in order to tap into the viral circulation of
> money and create a cumulative mass visual demonstration of support for a
> constitutional amendment that declares: Money is not speech; corporations
> are not people."_

After opening Pandora's Box, would lawmakers and lobbyists be able to limit
themselves to only one Constitutional amendment? Is it possible to achieve the
same objectives (providing new guidance to the courts on campaign finance)
without amending the Constitution?

~~~
dalke
What do you mean by "opening Pandora's Box"? This isn't calling for a
Constitutional Convention, so it's not like there could be an open day for
lawmakers and lobbyists.

Your objection could be applied to any amendment. There have been 10 in the
last century, without the calamity that concerns you. Why would a new one be
any different?

The courts take guidance through the law, but only if the law is in accord
with the Constitution. The issue is that the Supreme Court has ruled that
restrictions on political speech by corporations, which include limits on
spending, is in violation of the constitutional right of free speech. Hence it
is not possible for the legislature or any citizen referendum other than an
amendment to change that.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks for the explanation. It's been a while since the last amendment. If a
single, sensible amendment can make it through the current legislative process
without unwelcome side effects, it would be a welcome exception to the last
few years of gridlock and horse trading.

